# #1 must have for prepping... Check out my video all



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey All check out my new video:


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Edit - changed my mind


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

ok...


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Good subject. I agree 100%. In a real SHTF event it's going to be hard on people who are young and healthy much less someone who is obese or has some pre-existing debilitating condition. People need to make health a priority before the SHTF while they still can. 

Right now I think a lot of preppers, especially some I see on YouTube are deluding themselves. Every winter I hear stories about people dropping dead just from shoveling snow. A real event, the kind we prep for is going to be stressful. It's going to be physically demanding. It's going to be MUCH worse and MUCH harsher than most imagine it to be, real life always is. 

Health problems would be an ever present threat, so you don't want to go into it already at a great disadvantage. At the same time I wouldn't want to discourage anyone from prepping. If you are an older person who has health problems you can still prep. It's just a matter of setting priorities and doing the best you can with what you have, that includes your health..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good job as always Mikey. Tell the family Slippy says Hey!:idea:


----------

